

Domain name resellers - They're still partying like it's 1999 - drubio
http://www.webforefront.com/archives/2011/02/domain_name_res.html

======
mashmac2
A counter-offer would probably do this person a lot of good.

Negotiation isn't a you-offer, I-offer one time thing.

~~~
drubio
I wrote the article and I initially offered 100 GBP (160 U.S), the domain
owner counter offered with 4,977 GBP! (8,000 U.S) I think with that range
difference it's an end to all negotiations.

~~~
kls
I agree, there is just not going to be a meeting on the minds there. Further,
there are organization who will pay that amount so for every 10 that offers
$100-$200 there is one that will pay what they ask (I don't know the exact
ratio, i am sure it is less than 10 to one it could be 1000 to 1). but the
point is the ones that do buy make it possible for the speculators to sit on
domains and not take the deal. Further there is a secondary market of list in
which speculators can offload there domains to other speculators at around
$100-$300 so there is no pressure to move a domain at this amount.

The reality now though is top level domains are pretty much irrelevant for
anything other than brick and mortar advertising. Google gives credit for the
words in the domain name no matter the top level. and all the social media is
linked so users are not entering a URL anyways. personally if I was not going
to be doing real world advertising I would have picked up a two letter country
code name with the best keywords. Then if I ever grew it to the point that I
was going to do a real world advertising campaign I would consider picking up
a good .com and bite the bullet on the cost, and just forward the .com to the
established domain.

Another way you can do it, is to ask the reseller to lease it to you with a
contract on the amount to convert it to a purchase. So say you lease it for
$75 a year and have a contract in place that at any time you can convert it to
a purchase for say $2000. This gives you the ability to build revenue with the
name before you commit to buying it, the speculator will usually bite because
he is getting the domain fees paid until the potential sale goes through. So
it is a win win, for him he is not incurring the yearly renewal fees and you
don't put out a chunk of change until the name actually has value.

------
profitbaron
The article doesn't state the domain names in question.

For instance, some domains are worth more than others especially LLL, NNN and
dictionary .com's.

~~~
drubio
I didn't want to feed attention to the particular domain if for some reason my
post gets enough attention elsewhere.

But needless to say the domain as it stands parked, gets 30 hits a month,
according to the broker(sedo).

The domain in question is a combination of three words in the following list:
fun, video, happy, great, media, top, 10, easy, clip, cd

I ended up settling for a .net domain also made up of the previous words.
Cost: The regular $10 U.S per year from a registrar.

